# Reset tv a fabrica?



## Cardelli (May 5, 2013)

Hola gente del foro  
Me gustaria saber, ya que mis conocimientos en el tema de tv son basicos, si puedo resetear un televisor a las configuraciones de fabrica, ya que se perdio el control original y no tengo forma de pasarlo a catv para ver todos los canales. Probe con muchos controles universales, pero ninguno me dejo entrar a las configuraciones del tv, tambien con muchos conversores pero no se logran ver bien todos los canales.
Hay alguna forma de pasarlo a catv sin el control?o hacerle un reset?
No les puedo dar info del modelo (Se que es marca philco y tiene mas de 15 años) porque no tengo el tv a mi alcanse pero ni bien tenga la subo 
Agradeceria la respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 5, 2013)

si se puede,pero hay que desarmar el tv,quitar la eeprom y volver a gravarla ,
tiene que tener el grabador(facil de fabricar) y la eeprom original,fácil de conseguir.
PD:
  en modelos viejos solo vasta con quitar la eeprom y colocarle una en blanco,o la misma pero borrada

PD:1
  cuando puedas pon el modelo y marca del tv ,no tanto la foto del tv,


----------



## Cardelli (May 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias  voy a buscar algun esquema de grabador de eeprom, primero a leer un poco sobre el tema. Es muy dificil borrarla?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

no es realmente muy facil 
desde aquí bajas el programa http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
el grabador que uso y esta aqui en el foro es este ,en realidad esta por todos lados¡¡se conecta al puerto paralelo,tambien los hay usb ,para pc sin puerto db9 o tlp de impresora
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm
hay muchos mas,pero ese es mas sencillo y funciona de 10,
luego dime cual es el modelo y te paso los datos de la eepron a grabar ,sino puedes descargar los datos (estan aqui en el foro,a usar el buscador)
recuerda por las dudas primero antes de borrar la memoria,guardar una copia de la eeprom,por si acaso


----------



## Cardelli (May 6, 2013)

Ahhhh mañana si me hago un tiempito subo modelo y fotos  Es un tema interesante
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 6, 2013)

Amigo skatecardelli, pregunto, que te hace pensar que "reseteando" tu Tv, el mismo quedara luego en CATV?.


----------



## jonciosito (May 6, 2013)

hola amigos ya que tocaron el tema de resetear hace ya un tiempo mi tv no se veia bien la imgen entre al menu cambie su configuracion pero nada la lleve a un especialista en tvs y este le suministro datos osea algun tipo de codigo con el control y desde ahi pudo cambiar como el tamaño de imagen reducirla o expandirla modificar ,la resolucion ,etc y me dijo que cada tv o cada marca de tv tiene un codigo para poder entrar a su configuracion alguien sabe algo de dichos codigos o configuraciones?  o eso tambien se hace como el rey julien dio como opcion?
saludos de peru
pd porcierto mi tv es antiguo de 14 pulgadas color negro


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2013)

si hay dos formas de acerlo,uno el modo cervis y el otro re-grabar la eeprom
lo codigos aqui ,se llama el modo servicio,pero no toques nada a no ser que de que estes seguro de lo que estas haciendo,puedes estropear la tv y luego no queda otra que regrabar la eeprom y ay modelos que no es fácil conseguir los datos ,puedes quedar con la tv inservible por largo tiempo,(asta conseguir la eeprom)
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/modo-serv.htm
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/tutorial/tv/micro.html
y aqui la mayor de todas las colecciones de modos service este le va a gustar a Gudino Roberto duberlin esta actualizado y con marcas raras de tv europeos
http://www.electronica-pt.com/modos-servico.php


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 6, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> hola amigos ya que tocaron el tema de resetear hace ya un tiempo mi tv no se veia bien la imgen entre al menu cambie su configuracion pero nada la lleve a un especialista en tvs y este le suministro datos osea algun tipo de codigo con el control y desde ahi pudo cambiar como el tamaño de imagen reducirla o expandirla modificar ,la resolucion ,etc y me dijo que cada tv o cada marca de tv tiene un codigo para poder entrar a su configuracion alguien sabe algo de dichos codigos o configuraciones?  o eso tambien se hace como el rey julien dio como opcion?
> saludos de peru
> pd porcierto mi tv es antiguo de 14 pulgadas color negro




Amigo, bueno, si tu Tv es antiguo, probablemente no posea modo service, ademas los datos que brindas, no son suficientes.


----------



## Cardelli (May 7, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo skatecardelli, pregunto, que te hace pensar que "reseteando" tu Tv, el mismo quedara luego en CATV?.


nose jjajja supuse que ya de fabrica vienen en catv.

Mañana subo fotos del tele.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2013)

de fabrica la mayoría viene en tv


----------



## jonciosito (May 7, 2013)

hola amigos me podiran ayudar a saber que modelo de tv es la mia ya que el stiker que estaba en la parte trasera ya no se puede leer nada hay alguna forma de ver en otra parte de la tv el modelo para poder hacer dicha configuracion 
saludos


----------



## Cardelli (May 7, 2013)

Es un philips powervision atras dice 20gx8558/77


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2013)

ese modelo no tiene modo service


----------



## Cardelli (May 7, 2013)

La unica seria regrabar la eeprom?Crees que en ese modelo con borrarla solamente sirve?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2013)

yo creo que si,sera cuestión de probar,fijate si enciende sin la eeprom o ponele otra en blanco y listo


----------

